# Waxstock 2014 EXHIBITOR LIST



## Waxstock

This is the exhibitor list to date. Needless to say, more will be added as they book up. If your favourite brand hasn't booked yet, please ask them why and get them to email us at trade at waxstock dot com for a booking form.

Remember that we put this event on for you, the detailing community. If independent detailing companies do not get involved, it gives more power to the mass market and all their diluted single-stage products that sell on low prices and BS. Quality and truth in car care products and process can only prosper through strength in numbers and by supporting events like Waxstock.

Companies that do not attend - and we have many who promise the earth and never book up - are often inadvertenly weakening the market they exist in. And if a large player doesn't turn up, ask yourself if they really support you - the detailer? Or if they really just want to make their money elsewhere, perhaps in the mass market? There are noticeable absences EVERY YEAR, and yet these companies will claim to 'want to come along but can't for xxxx reason' and 'we'll definitely be there next year' (and then don't book up).

We have had three years to suss out who supports the detailing community via this event.

Those traders who turn up to Waxstock after Waxstock, and our sponsors over the years, are a credit to the community and deserve your custom. Be wary of those who don't. We have seen their apathy and heard their excuses. Whilst some may genuinely have other commitments, a few others are simply _not interested in the detailing scene and use it for cynical marketing purposes only_.

Particular respect to exhibitors who attend from abroad, like Nanolex from Germany, and Artdeshine from Singapore(!).

Note that the list of exhibitors below will increase as we near the show. We expect approx 40-50 traders to attend, at least. This list will be updated every month, admin dependent.

*2014 MASTHEAD SPONSORS*
- Detailing World
- Zaino Europe
- Dodo Juice
- Pro Valets (PVD)
- CodeClean
- Angelwax

_2014 FEATURE AREA SPONSORS_
- ValetPRO (Arrive and Shine)
- i4detailing (Demo and Tuition Bench)
- Koch Chemie (Project W Live Demo car)
- Autosmart (Wash Bay)

_2014 EXHIBITORS_
- Meguiars
- Elite Car Care
- Rupes
- Envy Car Care
- Furniture Clinic
- Autobrite Direct
- Obsession Wax
- Gtechniq
- Swissvax
- Cambridge Concours
- Scratch Shield
- Scholl Concepts
- Mopheadz
- Serious Performance
- Artdeshine
- Auto Finesse
- Poorboys/Mothers
- Bears Wax Factory
- Nanolex
- Autosgleaming
- Advance Detail
- Morelli Group
- Mainz Car Care
- Detail Juice UK
- Waxamomo
- Shining Monkey
- Max Protect
- CleanYourCar
- Shop'N'Shine
- Chemical Guys
- Car Lovers
- Kranzle
- Cheshire Auto Detailing

CHARITY
- Sebastian's Action Trust


----------



## Shiny

I'd just like to add that whilst we aren't showing on the above list, Coversure Swindon will be supporting and attending Waxstock 2014 as we are are a guest on the PVD stand :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## suspal

super


----------



## Alan W

Given his invlovement last year it seems strange there's no mention of Kelly or KDS above - is this an oversight? 

Alan W


----------



## Waxstock

No oversight. The list is who has booked currently. We'd like Kelly to come and he may yet do so, but that is his decision. We'd very much like to have him as a judge, but that would depend on his commitments and has not been confirmed.

Last year, Kelly kindly ran formal intensive training sessions (paid sessions). This year, we are running 'free' lower key demo/tuition on the Demo Zone 'Tool Bar' stand, ie How to Clay, Machine Polishing Intro etc. rather than formal training sessions in a breakout area. So the format of the show has changed a bit in terms of training.


----------



## Alan W

Waxstock said:


> No oversight. The list is who has booked currently. We'd like Kelly to come and he may yet do so, but that is his decision. We'd very much like to have him as a judge, but that would depend on his commitments and has not been confirmed.


It would be shame if someone with Kelly's considerable knowledge and experience wasn't involved with the UK's premier detailing event. Let's hope he can make it. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Naddy37

Let's hope Autoglym make an appearance.


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Will there be a stall to try different machine polishers? Would be worth the trip to me if there is.


----------



## Kimo

Hoochienoballs said:


> Will there be a stall to try different machine polishers? Would be worth the trip to me if there is.


Yeah there was last year and I'm pretty sure I read somewhere there will be again this year


----------



## Bearswaxfactory

We are now booked...


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Alan W said:


> It would be shame if someone with Kelly's considerable knowledge and experience wasn't involved with the UK's premier detailing event. Let's hope he can make it. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan,

Had a chat with Waxstock bosses this week about My attendance :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## leost

Wheres the waxamomo boys ?


----------



## Alan W

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Had a chat with Waxstock bosses this week about My attendance :thumb:
> 
> Kelly


Nice one Kelly and great news! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## -Kev-

leost said:


> Wheres the waxamomo boys ?


maybe they haven't been added yet? it does say the list is a work in progress


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

KDS will be there (just confirmed) plus we will have a KDS customers car too :thumb:

I will leave it down to the waxstock bosses to post what i will be doing on the day 

Regards kelly


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

That sounds suspicious!


----------



## suspal

HeavenlyDetail said:


> That sounds suspicious!


Might be that red one :lol:


----------



## Waxstock

Two months to go, and some new exhibitors now added to the list:

- Poorboys/Mothers
- Bears Wax Factory
- Nanolex
- Autosgleaming
- Advance Detail
- Morelli Group
- Mainz Car Care
- Detail Juice UK

Floorplans are being worked on as we speak, so if you want to exhibit still, email trade - at - waxstock - dot - com ASAP to ensure we can fit you in...


----------



## GBT

I intend to do things slightly different this year, "actually come", rather than sit at home crying coz i didnt, like last year..........


----------



## GBT

Can we come up with a list of companies who we want to see there but havent confirmed attendance so at least if people want to harrass certain firms into attending, we know who to do it to..........
-Autoglym


----------



## B17BLG

leost said:


> Wheres the waxamomo boys ?


Hope they turn up! They don't want to be one of "those" companies that doesn't turn up


----------



## JBirchy

B17BLG said:


> Hope they turn up! They don't want to be one of "those" companies that doesn't turn up


They're definitely there guys, I'm back there helping Chris again and our hotels and a van is booked and paid for!

Even more great deals, keep your eye out for a Home Brew special wax section on our stand! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Will pop by and say hello Jon


----------



## Shopnshine

We've just booked up, see you all there


----------



## WHIZZER

Detailing World Stand - We will be having LED LENSER there again - if you want to order a torch to collect then please let us know !!!

We will also have a couple of other manufactures featuring around the stand ...


----------



## Scrim-1-

WHIZZER said:


> Detailing World Stand - We will be having LED LENSER there again - if you want to order a torch to collect then please let us know !!!
> 
> We will also have a couple of other manufactures featuring around the stand ...


What sort of prices we looking at on the led lenser range?


----------



## Waxstock

More 'zibitors signed up... inside hall nearly full now. Welcome to Waxamomo, Shining Monkey, Max Protect, CleanYourCar and Shop'N'Shine.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Any news if britemax will be trading this year?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Wheres ChemicalGuys?


----------



## Shopnshine

Scrim-1- said:


> Any news if britemax will be trading this year?


I believe they are busy with the Toolbar and i4detailing, however we will have full stocks of Britemax on the day and also Elite Car Care have the range


----------



## Scrim-1-

Shopnshine said:


> I believe they are busy with the Toolbar and i4detailing, however we will have full stocks of Britemax on the day and also Elite Car Care have the range


Good discounts? :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Not long now, payday detailing festival will not be good


----------



## Shopnshine

Scrim-1- said:


> Good discounts? :thumb:


Yes there will be plenty of deals on the day


----------



## Scrim-1-

Shopnshine said:


> Yes there will be plenty of deals on the day


Will be paying you a visit :thumb::thumb:


----------



## suspal

My ticket/wristband arrived today.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

suspal said:


> My ticket/wristband arrived today.


Mine arrived too










with a lovely Waxstock sticker which has now gone in the Racoon cave


----------



## Doc943

Mine too but only got one wrist band when I bought two tickets


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Doc943 said:


> Mine too but only got one wrist band when I bought two tickets


I will look into that for you. Can you send me on a pm your name and address and ticket number of the wristband you received.

Thanks!


----------



## Doc943

Done..


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Doc943 said:


> Done..


Dropped you a PM back... You should have the other ticket by the end of the week.

Apologies...

John


----------



## CodHead

Has anyone got any thoughts on how I can convince my wife that spending the day at Waxstock would be a great way to celebrate her 40th? :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

CodHead said:


> Has anyone got any thoughts on how I can convince my wife that spending the day at Waxstock would be a great way to celebrate her 40th? :thumb:


Send her for a spa day lol. = She wont know how much you spend then and also wont get told off for eye'in up the swirl police


----------



## mankugu

Any idea if Race Glaze is attending?
Would rather hold out before I commit to one of their waxes.


----------



## Dougnorwich

I'll be going on the day and paying at the gate just in case I can't make it


----------



## Alfieharley1

I carnt wait for this like a kid at Xmas. Money and shopping list at the ready


----------



## Alfieharley1

Was really hoping car chem turned up as on y shopping list I need 4 of there products or will someone else have the products for sale?


----------



## CarChem

Alfieharley1 said:


> Was really hoping car chem turned up as on y shopping list I need 4 of there products or will someone else have the products for sale?


we are working on this, we hope to have a announcement soon :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

CarChem said:


> we are working on this, we hope to have a announcement soon :thumb:


would be good if you guys did turn up :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

CarChem said:


> we are working on this, we hope to have a announcement soon :thumb:


I'm hoping it is a good one so can get you back on my shopping list


----------



## Jord

123HJMS said:


> would be good if you guys did turn up :thumb:


Agreed, couple of things I want from you guys! :buffer:


----------



## Waxstock

Car Lovers, Cheshire Auto Detailing, Kranzle and Sebastian's Action Trust (charity) now added. Trade booking has closed so the list on p1 is likely to be the final one now.


----------



## *MrB*

Really looking forward to this, currently collating a shopping list


----------



## 20vKarlos

so Car Chem didn't want to join in then?


Edit - also, Kelly has said he is going and his name isn't listed... what are KDS doing on the day? I'd rather like to know as Kelly has taught me a lot and I'd like to thank him personally and have a chat to hime about future things!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Car chem are going with shop n shine


----------



## Waxstock

20vKarlos said:


> so Car Chem didn't want to join in then?
> 
> Edit - also, Kelly has said he is going and his name isn't listed... what are KDS doing on the day? I'd rather like to know as Kelly has taught me a lot and I'd like to thank him personally and have a chat to hime about future things!


Kelly from KDS is going, but he is not an official EXHIBITOR. This is an exhibitor list. There is a chance he may bring a car or help prep it, so maybe there is a grey area in whether he is exhibiting or not, but he is booked as staff and will not have a KDS stand.

Instead, Kelly is attending as a valued member of Waxstock staff and will be doing some instruction/demos on the day at the Tool Bar/Demo Zone. See schedule on the day for times. I'm sure he'll be available for a chat, including on Saturday night if you can find him while he is out having fun (check bar and Casino!).

Also, remember that only prime exhibitors are mentioned, ie those brands that the stand is booked under. Some resellers may represent guest brands (as it appears to be with CarChem and ShopNShine, Flex and Autobrite etc.) and these are not mentioned in official Exhibitor information.

We have about 50 exhibitors, but probably 70 brands finally represented if you counted on the day.


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Looks like it'll be a good idea to visit all the stands to uncover some good deals!


----------

